

They didn't only copy our model, they copied our exact texts - weakwire
https://medium.com/p/3bb5283bd9c9

======
tsagi
You could never stop innovate!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGhj_lLNtd0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGhj_lLNtd0)

------
zaoudis
You should be thankful, they could copy your images too!

~~~
weakwire
there is a link with the PSD :)

------
bugsense
And it's not even a chinese site!

------
smefi
the psd link works :D let's see if they copy and the images now! :D

------
antoniosplusk
now you just have to keep being one step ahead :)

